# My Maxima



## Celeste (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm a newbie to the Nissan forum, and wanted to share with you my experience with my 1992 Nissan Maxima.
Never had any major problems with that car. At the most I’ve had to replace a few fuel injectors, some wires, break lines and fuel lines. Other than that just regular car maintenance.
She's got roughly 330,000 Kilometers on her counter. (converted to roughly 205000 miles) and she's still ticking. 
This car has been beyond reliable to me. I went from driving a 2 door Honda Civic which I HATED with a passion. That car is waaaaay to freakin' light!!!! To driving the love of my life. My beautiful black sedan  
I feel safe in that car. And before the rust came along people were always commenting on how beautiful she was. 
Cause and effect of all the winters, damn that salt, the body is rusting out. But the engine is still going strong. 
I just wanted to say kudos to everyone whose ever owned, driven or had the pleasure to take part in the making of Nissan. 
Undeniably, one of if not the best car company E-V-E-R! :idhitit: 
It'll be sad to let her go...
That's it for now folks.
Thanks for reading!!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Well welcome to the forums...got any pics?


----------

